

Greylock Partners On Why You Shouldn't Start a Company in Boston - ImFatYoureFat
http://www.fastcompany.com/1674468/greylock-partners-on-why-you-shouldnt-start-a-company-in-boston

======
dhimes
Seems to be specific to IT companies. Plenty are starting in biotech.

